# Boas > General Boas >  2018 0.1 Boa Constrictor Occidentalis, Argentine Boa, Progression

## jmcrook

Bred at Ancient Reproductions by Bob Guerriere. Born on 8/17/2018 from 2011 parents who are pictured below. Mom (first pic) was right about 15lbs at breeding. Not sure on dads stats size wise, it was one of two males with very similar coloration and they were litter mates.
mom
probable dad 1
probable dad 2
direct sun on dad 2

Baby girl just now weighed in at 133grams, between 18-24. Very calmly crawled onto my hand right out of the bag. As soon as I put her in the enclosure she squared up on me and started wagging her tail all over. Absolutely adorable. The photos below dont do her any justice. I had to pick my jaw up off the floor after opening her bag. Even Bob said he was taken back when he packed her up last night. Shes not from his Maxx Pink breeding lines but is incredibly colorful nonetheless and should develop into a stunning critter over the years. 

Gonna wait a bit before settling on a name, but currently thinking about Mirabelle if she acts real sweet or Susan if she has some sass




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (02-06-2019),_Alicia_ (02-06-2019),_Ax01_ (02-06-2019),Bodie (05-18-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-18-2019),_cletus_ (02-06-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-06-2019),_Dxw425_ (02-06-2019),Gio (02-06-2019),_GoingPostal_ (02-06-2019),_gunkle_ (02-10-2019),_hilabeans_ (02-06-2019),John1982 (09-18-2020),_Jus1More_ (02-09-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),Maru (02-06-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2019),RoyalLover (03-01-2019),_Sauzo_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice Indeed, I love the bco boas, she really is a great colour and looks a decent size too.hopefully stays nice and chilled for you
Mum and dad look fantastic too so should hopefully keep some nice pink spots

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## 67temp

You have great taste in beautiful snakes!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## zina10

Wow, beautiful creature 

So colorful already, can only get better !!! Looks very healthy as well, well raised and taken care of. 

Bet that will be one fun critter to raise and keep  :Smile: 

Congrats !!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Ax01

wow! now that is one cool Boa! i love those red saddles and the darkness. i was wondering from your tattoo what might have that snout and pattern (Anaconda Heterodon morph) or colors (P. porphyriacus). anyways she looks absolutely rock n'roll and i hope she has sass.

 :Smile: 

congratulations!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## cletus

Wow. Really nice pickup.  She's beautiful!  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Most excellent sir  :Bowdown:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## GoingPostal

Wow a gorgeous snake, this is one of the boas I really considered getting instead of my bc, I find them very beautiful especially with the pinks.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Awesome addition JMC! BCO's are without doubt one of my favorite boas. I hope you'll post lots of pics of this one. Congrats!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Gio

Mouth just dropped!

Well done sir! 

An often forgotten and underrated member of the boa constrictor family.

Argies can get pretty big, they are in the top 3 of the largest boas for sure.

I'm presume you are well aware these boas prefer lower temps, kind like the diamond python of the boa world.

I'm very excited for you.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks for the replies y'all! I'm quite smitten with her and excited to spend the next 20-30 years watching her development.

----------

Gio (02-06-2019),_GoingPostal_ (02-15-2019)

----------


## Dxw425

Duuuuude nice pick up!!! Congrats!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Mouth just dropped!
> 
> Well done sir! 
> 
> An often forgotten and underrated member of the boa constrictor family.
> 
> Argies can get pretty big, they are in the top 3 of the largest boas for sure.
> 
> I'm presume you are well aware these boas prefer lower temps, kind like the diamond python of the boa world.
> ...


Yeah according to Bob the mother at 7yrs old isn't too big, he raised that litter very slow as he was raising 39 of them at once and not pushing them to become 45 pounders right away. In his own words though, the grandmother to my girl is, "a monster, if you're looking for size characteristics." Probably close to 20yrs old and in the 40-50lb range.

Based on how you compared their temp preferences to that of Diamond Pythons, I'm guessing you've listened to his interview on Corallus Radio about Argentine Boas? If not then here is the link. VERY in depth and informative. Though he did go on to tell me that he doesn't let the juveniles get quite as cool as his adults. 
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/corallu...-reproductions 

So stoked to have this critter. Literally took my breath away when I opened her bag.

----------

Gio (02-06-2019)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow that is one striking animal !!!

really awesome pick up. Please keep posting pics !!

looks like little pink Batman logos. Lol

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Dianne

She is gorgeous!  Beautiful new addition.  Im looking forward to her progression thread.  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Just changed her water and... suffice to say she was none too happy about it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-08-2019),Gio (02-07-2019),_GoingPostal_ (02-15-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),PartySnake13 (05-02-2020),_Sauzo_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## Ax01

> Just changed her water and... suffice to say she was none too happy about it


so u have a sassy Susan?

 :Razz:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-07-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> so u have a sassy Susan?


She seems to be making a petition for that moniker lol. Shes not even been here 36hrs so shes understandably freaked out Im sure.
Still torn between Susan and Mirabelle or possibly Gertrude. Mirabelle means of wonderous beauty and shes gorgeous so I kind of want to go with that name, but sassy Susan has a nice ring too... not a big rush though. Ive had critters go a few weeks before I settled on names before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (02-07-2019),_cletus_ (02-08-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, she is clearly not happy about you messing with the water bowl. Nice looking boa though. I like the colors.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Lol, she is clearly not happy about you messing with the water bowl. Nice looking boa though. I like the colors.


Thanks buddy! Was to be expected, given the species and their reputation as juveniles. Shell grow out of it and to be honest, its kind of cute to see such a small critter act like such a badass. Im still in awe every time I peek in the enclosure. Shes so freakin pink its unbelievable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

They're so cute when they're that small but have so much attitude.  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

First feeding in the books. F/T hopper mouse. She recoiled, hissed at it, retreated, defensively struck at it and grabbed it but did not constrict. Then dropped it, continued hissing at it, and eventually ate it but started at the mid section and struggled with it but got it down. What a crazy critter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-10-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-10-2019),_Sauzo_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Always great when they eat first time for you 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## Sauzo

> Always great when they eat first time for you 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


And just as good when they first poop for you. Then you know the plumbing is working right and the red flag can be lowered half mast  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yes definitely mate


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Let me sing you the song of my people... shes a mouthy little thing if nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-11-2019),_Dxw425_ (02-16-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's a nice smile for the camera

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-11-2019)

----------


## PiperPython

We have one from Bob at the shop I work at.  He breeds some amazing animals! Yours is absolutely stunning!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-11-2019)

----------


## ClarinetPhoenix

Been watching this thread because I've been considering getting a boa at some point.

Might be sold on an Argentine Boa myself.
Gorgeous girl!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-12-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Been watching this thread because I've been considering getting a boa at some point.
> 
> Might be sold on an Argentine Boa myself.
> Gorgeous girl!


Thank you! Shes great so far. Just be ready for a whole lot of sass and mouthiness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

really love the pattern under Mirabelles jaw and super busy belly pattern. Had her out for about 2 minutes earlier to clean a poop. Only halfheartedly hissed at me when taking her out of her cleaning/holding tub. Didnt make a sound when I gently hooked her into my hand to get her out of the enclosure. 
 shes much more active than Leonard, though hes even been sitting on his branch recently. Very excited to continue to get to know this animal and interact with her more once shes got another 1-2 meals or so in her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

ClarinetPhoenix (02-16-2019),_cletus_ (02-17-2019),_Dianne_ (02-16-2019),_Dxw425_ (02-16-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-17-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-16-2019),_Sauzo_ (02-16-2019),_zina10_ (02-17-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks so good.must be starting to trust you a bit more 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Had her second feeding here a few days ago and decided to have a short ~5min handling session today. Gave a short hiss when getting her out of the enclosure and then was very calm and inquisitive. Cant get over her pattern and color. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-22-2019),_cletus_ (02-22-2019),_Dianne_ (02-21-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-22-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-22-2019),_Starscream_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Really is a beautiful snake, I have no doubt the picture do no justice.  Interested in seeing the progression on this girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

What a fantastic colour and markings on that beauty,glad shes settling a bit for you


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Dude, she is *GORGEOUS!*

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

She's beautiful! I love how big and heavy bodied they get when adult.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2019)

----------


## cletus

Such an amazing boa.   Those colors are just insane.  Like they were painted on.   Very cool.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Three meals down the hatch here for Mirabelle and had our second longer handling session (15-20min) just now. Shes so cool. More active in the cage than my Suriname but much more reserved outside the cage than Leonard is. Love how busy her pattern is.

Last two pics are semi-overcast direct light outside. First is by the window in my critter room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-28-2019),_Dianne_ (02-28-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-02-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2019),_Sauzo_ (03-01-2019),_Starscream_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Shes such a fantastic colour,glad shes settling in well for you 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Shes such a fantastic colour,glad shes settling in well for you 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you, Richard! I must say, Im quite smitten with her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> Thank you, Richard! I must say, Im quite smitten with her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My next snake is a boa and I have to say u got one of the best Ive seen!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Mira just had her first shed here. Got to watch the whole shed too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-23-2019),_Dianne_ (03-23-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-23-2019),_Sauzo_ (03-23-2019),_Starscream_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Mira is lookin GREAT JMC!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## cletus

She's just ridiculous.  Such a pretty boa.  You scored big with that one!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Absolutely stunning mate

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks yall! Shes doing great here. Still hisses at me pretty much every time I get her out but stops as soon as shes in my hands and has yet to take a shot at me. 
Much more active in the cage than my Suriname, Leonard, and also a much faster metabolism than him. She requires about a weekly-10day waste clean up whereas Leonard only eliminates waste every 6-8 weeks. Also a much stockier and rounder framed animal than Leonard. I really enjoy the variety of body types among the various Boa subspecies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Bonus shot of Mirabelle in her cleaning tub with diffused natural light through the window. cant wait to see this critter at 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-23-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2019),_Kam_ (11-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Her colour is just insane

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## Alter-Echo

Was thinking of getting a bcc if I could find one, but might just get one of these instead!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Was thinking of getting a bcc if I could find one, but might just get one of these instead!


Looks like Bob just put more of the 4th generation Maxx Pink babies on the Ancient Reproductions website. Theyre certainly a large investment but are beautiful animals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Talked to bob a couple weeks ago and he actually told me that Mirabelle is indeed from his Maxx Pink lines. Just wasnt explicitly labeled as such on the site when I got her. Really tempted to get a male to pair her with down the road.
Just weighed in at 163grams. 30 gram increase in two months 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-08-2019),_Alicia_ (04-07-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-18-2019),_dakski_ (04-08-2019),_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_Dxw425_ (04-08-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-08-2019),fadingdaylight (04-08-2019),Gio (04-07-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2019),_Sauzo_ (04-07-2019),_zina10_ (04-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such an amazing colour,very nice indeed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Talked to bob a couple weeks ago and he actually told me that Mirabelle is indeed from his Maxx Pink lines. Just wasnt explicitly labeled as such on the site when I got her. Really tempted to get a male to pair her with down the road.
> Just weighed in at 163grams. 30 gram increase in two months 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man,, Incredible stuff. So happy you got into boas. 
And top end boas to boot!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-07-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Man,, Incredible stuff. So happy you got into boas. 
> And top end boas to boot!!


Me too dude! One of the best transitions Ive made as a keeper in some time. Cant help but want another now. Got plenty of cage space for them to grow into... the 8footer breaks into two 4x2.5x2 cages, can get a divider for the 6x2.5x1.5. Lots of options, all Id have to do is make some changes to heat tape and heat panels when needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-07-2019),_Dxw425_ (04-08-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-08-2019),Gio (04-07-2019)

----------


## dakski

Those pinks are eye catching. Stunning animal. WOW.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl looks amazing JMC! And to think her colors are only going to get better as she grows.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-08-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Gave Mira loose bedding and fake foliage for the first time in her 8months of life this evening. Strange response as follows 





What a goofy animal... with such a cool looking belly 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-18-2019),_Dianne_ (05-18-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-01-2019),Gio (05-19-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-01-2019),_Starscream_ (05-01-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks like a proper exploration going off there.looks great 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh skin on this young lady 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-18-2019),_Dianne_ (05-18-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-18-2019),Gio (05-19-2019),_GoingPostal_ (05-18-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_Reinz_ (05-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

She looks fantastic, really love them pink circles 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow, she's awesome brother!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Wow, she's awesome brother!





> She looks fantastic, really love them pink circles 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks yall! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## Reinz

What spectacular looking Boa!  Love that pink.  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> What spectacular looking Boa!  Love that pink.


Thanks Reinz! Glad to see you back on here. Any updates on your critters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

That's a mighty awesome boa!   :Bowdown:

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> Thanks Reinz! Glad to see you back on here. Any updates on your critters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JM! 

With the exception of the Olive they are all full blown adults, so not much going on. The Olive has grown quite a bit in the 1.4 years Ive had her. Ill try to to get some pics wrangled up.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Fresh skin on this young lady 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missed a few of these brother.

I'm so happy you have a couple of boas!

I think you'd love a good coastal carpet man.

I'd love an Argy and a Suri.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-19-2019),_Reinz_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> Missed a few of these brother.
> 
> I'm so happy you have a couple of boas!
> 
> I think you'd love a good coastal carpet man.
> 
> I'd love an Argy and a Suri.


Thanks buddy! I like the idea of having a carpet, but well see. My friend back home just got 16 good eggs from his GTP the other day so... I may or may not have told him to put my name on one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Feeding this animal at 8 is going to be an experience. Hits like a ton of bricks in a no warning, true ambush attack. Feeding when shes in this cardboard tube is a blast. Cant see what shes doing at all then BAM! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (05-30-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-30-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_Reinz_ (05-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-30-2019)

----------


## Reinz

I love it, ambushing from the tube! 

Might have to change her name to Bullet or Cannonball.  :Smile: 

I can can tell you first hand that my 8 foot Boa, Punch is as crazy fierce as Retics that I have seen. I never see the strike, only the aftermath of the coil. But I definitely feel it when he hits!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> I can can tell you first hand that my 8 foot Boa, Punch is as crazy fierce as Retics that I have seen. I never see the strike, only the aftermath of the coil. But I definitely feel it when he hits!


I dont doubt that for a second! Itll be several years before shes that big but I look forward to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really is such a fantastic colour on your bco 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Really is such a fantastic colour on your bco 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Richard! Excited to watch how it changes as she grows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-30-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

hApPiE BUrPhDaEy, MiRaBeLlE! This amazing critter turns 1yr old today. Not much to update on her aside from her doing very well here, weighing just over 200grams now, and shed a couple weeks ago. Shell move up to full adult mice when my feeder order gets here next week.


Shes going to be absolutely stunning at 7-8. Not that she doesnt amaze me right now at barely over 2

Bonus picture of her mother that Bob shared recently. Shes 8yrs old and ~20lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-17-2019),_Kam_ (08-17-2019),_Reinz_ (08-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-17-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Happy 1st birthday. 
She really is stunning jmcrook, I really love the max pink line of these Argentine boas
Mum looks amazing too, I look forward to these updates 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-17-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Happy Birthday Mirabelle!  What a gorgeous animal.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-17-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Happy Birthday Mirabelle!! She looks awesome JMC! She gets it from her mama.  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-17-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Mirabelle is doing very well and growing quite nicely, maybe a little faster than Leonard. Somewhere around the 250gram range and maybe nearing 2.5. Calm as can be out of the enclosure and hasnt so much as huffed at me in months.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-12-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-11-2019),Gio (11-12-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-12-2019),_Kam_ (11-12-2019),_Reinz_ (11-12-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-12-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She is on fire brother!  🔥❤

----------

_dakski_ (11-12-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-12-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> She is on fire brother!


Thanks brother! Shes definitely more pink recently but still hasnt darkened up too much. Cant wait to see her at 7+. Shes going to be a hefty animal for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

I love her!  Thanks for the pics!  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-12-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's stunning, them Pinks really pop wow 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-12-2019)

----------


## dakski

Wow. Gorgeous. Love the pinks!

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-12-2019)

----------


## Gio

Damn,,,,,

I'm envious!

Beautiful JM!

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-12-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

First shed in 4 months and gets some new digs for the occasion 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-15-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-15-2020),_Reinz_ (02-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Wow looking fantastic, love how light she is and her viv looks so cool  too 
I really like Argentine boas

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## dakski

WOW. Looking beautiful.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-15-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Of all the new, discreet places to sleep in the new enclosure... Mirabelle chose to sleep in the open next to her water bowl last night haha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (02-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-16-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love how most boas sleep in the open, nice to see them on show, rather than tucked up in there hides
Viv looks really good 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-16-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Moments after her first weaned rat. Suffice to say shed have been fine with a prey upgrade for some time. Better slower than faster though. I imagine well be seeing some growth this spring/summer/fall and be on at least small rats before the fall or so. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-07-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_dakski_ (02-29-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-29-2020),Gio (02-29-2020),_Reinz_ (03-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-29-2020),_WrongPython_ (02-29-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She is smokin JMC!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-29-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> She is smokin JMC!!


Thanks ziggy! Your argie is no slouch either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Thanks ziggy! Your argie is no slouch either 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Underrated boa species IMO.

I thing the dark coloring puts a lot of folks off. 

I'm not one of them.

Beautiful species and very hardy as well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-29-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Holy mackerel, look who found her perch!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-09-2020),bns (03-07-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-07-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_dakski_ (03-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-06-2020),Gio (03-08-2020),_Reinz_ (03-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-07-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-06-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Those are cool shots JM, and what a beauty!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-07-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

So cool, looks like shes enjoying her perch 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-07-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's a fantastic-looking enclosure she's got, I like that perch almost as much as she does.  And what a gorgeous boa!   :Good Job:

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

She's looking great, man!!! I really dig that setup too!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-07-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Holy mackerel, look who found her perch!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love when boas start displaying natural behaviors when given the chance.

Great catch there sir!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-08-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

So stoked that this critter is using her playground. Cant wait to see her perched at 6-7



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-19-2020),_dakski_ (03-09-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-09-2020),Gio (03-09-2020),_Reinz_ (03-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

She is such a stunner jmcrook!

She's going to be awesome at size!

WOW - those pinks! Just wow. One of the nicest Boas on the site.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> She is such a stunner jmcrook!
> 
> She's going to be awesome at size!
> 
> WOW - those pinks! Just wow. One of the nicest Boas on the site.


Thanks so much man! I actually just sent Bob Guerriere who produced her some pics the other day and he was floored. He didnt at all expect she would have stayed this light in background color at this age given the pairing she came from. I cant wait to see her when shes big enough to fill out the full 6 cage shes in a half of right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-09-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She is the cat's meow for sure Crook. I'll have to add some perches for my boas  :Good Job:  . Is that a 6x2x2 she's in?

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> She is the cat's meow for sure Crook. I'll have to add some perches for my boas  . Is that a 6x2x2 she's in?


Thanks Ziggy! 
She and my Surinam are both in opposite halves of a divided T25 right now. 6x2.5x1.5 total so theyve both got 3x2.5x1.5 each at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-09-2020)

----------


## Gio

That was the perfect choice for an addition to your collection. Argentines are one of the largest and most impressive species of boa in nature and captivity.

It's nice to be able to have an impressive, alternative to the previous species you kept. And not have to deal with the extra curricular activities that went along with it.

I imagine in years to come we'll see some over the shoulder photos of this beauty with you.

I love seeing the perches being utilized!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-10-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Thanks Ziggy! 
> She and my Surinam are both in opposite halves of a divided T25 right now. 6x2.5x1.5 total so theyve both got 3x2.5x1.5 each at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Two super stars in the same enclosure. Very Nice! I can see where the added depth of that enclosure would be nice for boas. I was thinking 8x2x2 or 6x2x2 for my large adults. I might have to reconfigure things a bit.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Wow! Two super stars in the same enclosure. Very Nice! I can see where the added depth of that enclosure would be nice for boas. I was thinking 8x2x2 or 6x2x2 for my large adults. I might have to reconfigure things a bit.


I think either of those sizes would work depending on how big your boas get. My plan is to move Mira into the full 6 cage eventually and Lenny gets a 4x2.5x2 cage as will Sally Jo. 

If either boa gets big enough to need a larger cage then mirabelle gets the full 8x2.5x2 cage, Leonard gets the T25, and I get something else for Sally Jo. I think shed be fine in my spare 4x2x1 but I want to give her some height as shes always on her perches at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-11-2020),Gio (03-11-2020)

----------


## cletus

She's looking badass!!   Those pinks are bonkers!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-19-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh coat of paint on this growing beast. She seems like she doubled in girth overnight too. Stockiest proportioned animal here aside from my Royal Python. Will be a sight to behold at 15-20lbs








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-02-2020),Bodie (05-02-2020),cincy (06-11-2020),_dakski_ (05-02-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-03-2020),_Kam_ (05-02-2020),_Reinz_ (05-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-02-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-02-2020)

----------


## Bodie

That color is awesome!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-02-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such an amazing colour, love the argies 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-02-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Fresh coat of paint on this growing beast. She seems like she doubled in girth overnight too. Stockiest proportioned animal here aside from my Royal Python. Will be a sight to behold at 15-20lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much more pink can there be?

Spinal Tap answer:  "None, none more pinker" LOL!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-02-2020),_GoingPostal_ (05-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-02-2020)

----------


## Kam

That is a beautiful animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-02-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Stunning!   :Bowdown:

----------


## RickyNY

So much pink! What a beautiful boa you got there JM.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's definitely pretty in pink JC! She looks bigger than my girl. Any idea how much she weighs?

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow that is an absolutly stunning boa!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> She's definitely pretty in pink JC! She looks bigger than my girl. Any idea how much she weighs?


Thanks, Ziggy! She's been growing quite a bit since moving up to weaned rats the last few months. She dropped a bomb yesterday and I got what I felt to be a mostly empty weight on her. 434 grams and right around the 3' mark.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## Reinz

My jaw drops every time I see a new pic.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-03-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Spot cleaning, having a beer and sorta half cleaning enclosures tonight, and this gal looked exceptionally pink and a tad darker. May be approaching a shed soon but shes occasionally sporadic with shed cycles. Squirmy, blurry pics tonight but thats animals for ya 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-25-2020),John1982 (09-18-2020),_Reinz_ (06-26-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-26-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-26-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Those pinks are amazing!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-25-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Spot cleaning, having a beer and sorta half cleaning enclosures tonight, and this gal looked exceptionally pink and a tad darker. May be approaching a shed soon but shes occasionally sporadic with shed cycles. Squirmy, blurry pics tonight but thats animals for ya 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of my temptations come from your posts brother.

I wish I could take on more, at least just one!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-25-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Them pinks are just outstanding mate

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-26-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

This gorgeous chunk of a boa turned 2yrs old yesterday. Easily the chillest animal to hang out with most any day here. Still will give me a firm hiss here and there but turns off like a switch once shes hooked and in hand. Looking forward to the next 20+yrs, Mirabelle Rose!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

cincy (08-19-2020),_dakski_ (08-18-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-23-2020),_GoingPostal_ (08-19-2020),John1982 (09-18-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_Reinz_ (08-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-22-2020)

----------


## dakski

Man JM, she is such a stunner. 

Amazing example of the species. Just unreal.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She really is outstanding, fantastic colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-19-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks yall! I know youre not supposed to pick favorites but this girl is up there for sure. I even talked to Bob Guerriere recently and he said shes just as good as any of his holdbacks from that generation of animals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-20-2020)

----------


## Reinz

She sure is a looker, thats for sure.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-21-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

God I love this animal. Was looking around the cage floor thinking it was odd she wasnt out hunting/stalking yet tonight... then I looked up! 

Over all spends the majority of the time on the floor but when she is up on her shelf and perch shes invariably stalking the enclosure floor. The Surinam however has yet to be observed stalking from an elevated area. 

Just some interesting observations I thought Id share.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-23-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## dakski

Seriously, I have snake envy over this girl more than most snakes I see. She's just awesome. 

Between her and a few of RichardHind1972's Boas, along with a few others on this site, it's hard not to want another one. 

Of course, I am super happy with Behira, Feliz, and Jeff, and have no plans to add now, but looking never hurt anyone. 

Your girl is going to look ridiculously awesome at size! I cannot wait to see her full grown (as I am sure you cannot either).

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Seriously, I have snake envy over this girl more than most snakes I see. She's just awesome. 
> 
> Between her and a few of RichardHind1972's Boas, along with a few others on this site, it's hard not to want another one. 
> 
> Of course, I am super happy with Behira, Feliz, and Jeff, and have no plans to add now, but looking never hurt anyone. 
> 
> Your girl is going to look ridiculously awesome at size! I cannot wait to see her full grown (as I am sure you cannot either).


Thanks brother! Shes definitely a favorite here.

Im always envious of Richards boa posts too. Especially his IMG girl Medusa. 

Youve got a great gang of boas too man! I havent really been a morph person with my personal collection in a while but Jeff is grabbing my attention more and more every time I see him. Hes going to look awesome at 5-6.

Cant wait to see this girl with some serious size. Curious if shell ever darken up or stay really light in the background like she is now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Thanks brother! Shes definitely a favorite here.
> 
> Im always envious of Richards boa posts too. Especially his IMG girl Medusa. 
> 
> Youve got a great gang of boas too man! I havent really been a morph person with my personal collection in a while but Jeff is grabbing my attention more and more every time I see him. Hes going to look awesome at 5-6.
> 
> Cant wait to see this girl with some serious size. Curious if shell ever darken up or stay really light in the background like she is now. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate,
That bco is just so cool, love how pink she is already, I follow someone on Instagram with some amazing max pink
I love to see them when they in hunt mode up high, I've noticed  my locality boas do this more than my morphs, especially my Guyana and corn islands 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Thanks mate,
> That bco is just so cool, love how pink she is already, I follow someone on Instagram with some amazing max pink
> I love to see them when they in hunt mode up high, I've noticed  my locality boas do this more than my morphs, especially my Guyana and corn islands 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Yep! Bob/Ancient Reproductions is the breeder who I got Mirabelle from. Hes who started the Maxx Pink line of BCO and had been working on that project for ~26yrs. Stunning animals to say the least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yes they just outstanding 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## bns

> God I love this animal. Was looking around the cage floor thinking it was odd she wasnt out hunting/stalking yet tonight... then I looked up! 
> 
> Over all spends the majority of the time on the floor but when she is up on her shelf and perch shes invariably stalking the enclosure floor. The Surinam however has yet to be observed stalking from an elevated area. 
> 
> Just some interesting observations I thought Id share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Death from above...
This is great boa. Absolute bulldozer's.
I have never seen a boa with as much confidence as BCO. If you opened the door of the enclosure opposite of where my big girl was she would put her boots on and come straight over to see what was going on. If I was spot cleaning she would put that massive head about two inches away and supervise all movements. I knew because of they way she was that there wasn't any risk but that didn't stop me from having misgivings about an 8 foot + boa with zero give-a-damns about me injecting herself in my space. -It didn't help knowing what she was capable of either...When tossing a 4 pound FT rabbit in there she would hit and wrap so hard that the wife has asked what happened in there from the other room? 

The male is the same. Completely confident, comes straight to the door when you open it and both are perfectly calm as long as you let them check things out before touching them. I don't own a hook but neither of these two would respond to hook training. If you touched before they checked things out you were in for a wide open mouth and hiss that would send shivers. -There is no question in my mind that they would back it up but I always meet them on there terms and neither ever bit me as adults. 

One cool sunny day I put my big girl in the back yard. The conditions were perfect for her to bask and she crawled out of some tree shade into the sun and stayed there for about 45 minutes. (She travels in a straight line -inch worm style) After she was warmed up and started heading off I went to go get her. She stopped forward motion and started twitching her tail. I decided I would touch the tail and see what happened. I bent over towards her tail and she didn't move except for the tail twitch until I touched her tail then she spun around with her mouth open like a shot! Had she really wanted a piece of me...she'd could have. After I stood up she followed me with her head but soon lost interest and I picked her up without incident.

There is a picture of the male in my gallery...my female was 'average' looking the male is gorgeous. I say 'was' because the female had a complication while gravid with her first litter. I waited 13 years to pair them and was more excited for that litter than the first Suriname litter.  

Really cool snakes and yours is beautiful.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-20-2020),Gio (09-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-18-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks for sharing bns! Ive noticed a lot of the same things with my bco girl. Very boldly confident but mostly at night when in stalking mode. During the day shes a tad shy.
Ive been hook training her from day one with good success. When shes feeling pissy shes certainly not shy about making it known. Sounds like a tractor tire stuck with a nail and can hear her from outside my snake room.
Once shes been tapped with a hook and given a second to acknowledge whats going on shes calm as can be. Will go from mouth open loudly hissing to dead silence in two seconds once shes in my hands.
Cant wait to see her with the physique and mass of a boat anchor. If her grandmother is any indication of size potential then she could become an absolute tank of an animal. Ill get some new pics of her up soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-20-2020),_ckuhn003_ (09-18-2020),Gio (09-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-18-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

This girl is getting big. Excited to see her at 7 eventually 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-20-2020),_dakski_ (09-20-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-20-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020),_WrongPython_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yeah. Shes going to be a real stunner. Of course she already is, so goes without saying.

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> This girl is getting big. Excited to see her at 7 eventually 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's stunning already, think she will be a big girl, that's for sure

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks Dave and Richard! Shes definitely a favorite here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Misread her shed cycle recently and apparently caught the tail end of it, not her going into shed. Shed out yesterday afternoon and went up to the canopy for some Death From Above stalking this morning. Well see if I can get an arboreal attack when I feed tonight. Good god I love this critter.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-11-2020),_dakski_ (10-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020),Gio (10-11-2020),_GoingPostal_ (10-13-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-12-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

That colour is just so cool, she's awsome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## NebulaJam

Shes absolutely gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## Kam

Beautiful she is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## Gio

Love it brother!

Sorry I've been absent a bit. It's that busy time of year here at the plant.

Beautiful snake and lovely cage setup.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-11-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Thanks, yall!

I hear ya, Gio. Gonna be putting in some hellish hours at the salt mines here as well. The critters help make it all a little bit more bearable though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-11-2020),_Kam_ (10-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-12-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Looking good!  :Good Job:

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

JM, I continue to absolutely love this girl. So beautiful.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-12-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Mirabelle Rose



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-15-2020),_Kam_ (10-17-2020),octo_owl (10-18-2020),_Reinz_ (10-17-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-18-2020),_WrongPython_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## Kam

Looking great as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## Reinz

I am just so blown away every time I see a pic of Mira Belle  I just dont have the words to describe her beauty. You have a special one there for sure JM.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She really is outstanding, that colour is just amazing 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-18-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Been stalking the floor with pupils the size of a nickel for a week. Sorry gal, kitchen is closed for the winter...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-13-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-15-2020),Gio (11-25-2020),_Kam_ (11-13-2020),_Reinz_ (11-14-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-14-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Youre doing a GREAT job with your critters Crook. They all look AMAZING!! I havent totally shut the kitchen down but everybodys getting reduced rations for the next few months. Smaller meals and fewer of them.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-15-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Youre doing a GREAT job with your critters Crook. They all look AMAZING!! I havent totally shut the kitchen down but everybodys getting reduced rations for the next few months. Smaller meals and fewer of them.


Thanks, Ziggy! This is my first time intentionally fasting them through the winter and seeing them clearly looking for food makes me want to cave in. Suppose I could take your approach too, smaller and fewer meals with slightly lower temps. If anyone starts looking thin Ill adjust my plans but ambient temps are scheduled to start dropping in a couple weeks and hot spots will be lower and not offered at night. Gotta get the Brisbanes accustomed to some fairly cool temps for breeding trials eventually, and maybe the Argentine someday as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-15-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-15-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Thanks, Ziggy! This is my first time intentionally fasting them through the winter and seeing them clearly looking for food makes me want to cave in. Suppose I could take your approach too, smaller and fewer meals with slightly lower temps. If anyone starts looking thin I’ll adjust my plans but ambient temps are scheduled to start dropping in a couple weeks and hot spots will be lower and not offered at night. Gotta get the Brisbanes accustomed to some fairly cool temps for breeding trials eventually, and maybe the Argentine someday as well. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of my critters get super active about 10 days after eating because they’re usually fed roughly every 2 weeks. I just moved them to every 3 weeks. Then it’ll be every 4-6 weeks until March. No more jumbo rats for anybody. They’ll get one more large and then it’s all medium and small rats. I’ve gotta start dialing my temps back too. That’s where I get a little off track, especially in the cages with RHPs. Those guys are still basking at 86-88 F with ambient temps of 80F. So you drop your daytime temps and totally kill the heat at night. Where do you keep your daytime temps? My house gets down to 68-70 at night. It doesn’t seem to bother them and I know the Argie and Bredli can withstand even colder temps.

----------

_WrongPython_ (11-15-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Most of my critters get super active about 10 days after eating because theyre usually fed roughly every 2 weeks. I just moved them to every 3 weeks. Then itll be every 4-6 weeks until March. No more jumbo rats for anybody. Theyll get one more large and then its all medium and small rats. Ive gotta start dialing my temps back too. Thats where I get a little off track, especially in the cages with RHPs. Those guys are still basking at 86-88 F with ambient temps of 80F. So you drop your daytime temps and totally kill the heat at night. Where do you keep your daytime temps? My house gets down to 68-70 at night. It doesnt seem to bother them and I know the Argie and Bredli can withstand even colder temps.


Good to know. Its possible Ill offer a small meal a month or so in but well see. 

Daytime ambient and hot spots are 77-80° and 86-88° or so. I have the snake room heated with an oil radiator so Im only using RHP in one enclosure currently with heat tape for everything else. 

Probably only drop the room ambient to low 70 give or take this winter. At that point Ill have the RHPs as a safety net to ensure certain enclosures dont dip below a certain temp. Brisbanes and the Argentine will be able to handle some pretty low temps but I dont want the rockhampton below 70° and probably keep the Suriname mid-low 70s at the lowest. Royal Python will likely be kept at his year round temps and fed through the winter if he goes for it again this year. 

Everything is on herpstats that can be programmed to kick on and off at set times over a ramping period. Need a higher quality stat for the room heater, may spring for a VE hi power stat though it requires a separate module for doing night drops and is out of stock. I only use the low setting on my heater which is 600watts. Could technically use a herpstat 1 for that (handles up to 700watts) and have day and night ambient temps set for the room to ramp up and down around sunrise and sunset. 

Im bit ocd/need control over these kinds of things and I think it will be an interesting learning experience to go through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-16-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-15-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sonuva... somethings gotta walk past this game trail eventually, right?!? - Mirabelle 

Hasnt left her shelf or perch in nearly 3 weeks. Havent interacted with her at all in that time out of curiosity as to how long shell stay up there. 

Sorry, kid. Kitchen is still closed til early next year...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

bns (11-25-2020),_dakski_ (11-25-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-26-2020),Gio (11-25-2020),_Kam_ (11-25-2020),_Reinz_ (11-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-25-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-25-2020)

----------


## Gio

LOL

She's determined for sure!

----------

bns (11-25-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-25-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's stunning that's for sure 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-25-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Such a lovely -- and determined! -- lady. Ah, if only Argentine boas didn't grow so large. There'd be one in this house in a heartbeat.

Another thing I'm envious of? People whose boas sit and stalk patiently for their meals. You have some very well-behaved boas in your house.  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-25-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Such a lovely -- and determined! -- lady. Ah, if only Argentine boas didn't grow so large. There'd be one in this house in a heartbeat.
> 
> Another thing I'm envious of? People whose boas sit and stalk patiently for their meals. You have some very well-behaved boas in your house.


Thank you, so much, WrongPython! While I havent experienced the full lifecycle of an Argentine Boa, they dont necessarily ~need~ to achieve monster sizes. Bob Guerriere has breeding adults under 7, over 6-7yrs from what I can gather in texts with him. 
I certainly wouldnt let the genetic size maximum of an Argentine deter you from the wonderful joy that is caring for an Argentine. Granted, shes probably going to be a beast in several years... but it will be a gradual acclimation to her being that size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_WrongPython_ (11-26-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

[QUOTE=.Another thing I'm envious of? People whose boas sit and stalk patiently for their meals. You have some very well-behaved boas in your house.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]


Its worth noting, my Surinam male is far less content to sit still. Hell jam his head in the door track gap for what seems like forever. No abrasions though but I keep a close eye in things.

More than happy to geek out on boas with you anytime. Just shoot me a message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_WrongPython_ (11-26-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Hah! She finally came down from her perch by her own choice tonight after like three weeks to the day. I also dropped the room temp 2° today, could be related but who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-30-2020),_Kam_ (11-30-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

First interaction with this animal in a month. Really squirrely on a scale but I think shes over 700grams now. Hard to think she was 130ish when she got here almost 2yrs ago.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2020),_dakski_ (11-30-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-01-2020),Gio (11-30-2020),_Kam_ (12-01-2020),_Reinz_ (12-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-01-2020)

----------


## Gio

WOW, looking large!

Beautiful as always.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-30-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> WOW, looking large!
> 
> Beautiful as always.


Yep! Shes a sturdy 3+ now. Shes a big framed animal too and will certainly be a marvelous critter to behold at 7-8. Built like a boat anchor hah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

She doesnt look so big in her enclosure, but she is. Thank you for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-01-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> She doesnt look so big in her enclosure, but she is. Thank you for sharing. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding, in the enclosure she looks small and has a ton of space. But in hand she blows me away with how much shes grown, albeit slowly over two years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (12-01-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's  looking fantastic.
Her colour and markings really are outstanding mate

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-01-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Shes only come down from this spot once in close to 7 weeks. Cooler temps seem not to phase her or impact her hunting/stalking tendencies at all. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-02-2021),aurum (12-19-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-03-2021),_dakski_ (12-19-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-03-2021),_Kam_ (12-19-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-20-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-19-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's just stunning 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-20-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

This girl has been looking absolutely bonkers recently and had to share a bunch of pictures. Will start feeding her again probably this week or next. Shes gone 8 full weeks without food and with lower temps and shes honestly been even more active. Surely somewhat due to hunger but I cant help but wonder if getting down to 68-69° at night for a week triggered something in her brain as well. Love observing behaviors and learning things from these animals.



2/2019 above, 
12/2020 below 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-02-2021),*Bogertophis* (01-03-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-03-2021),_Kam_ (01-03-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-04-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-03-2021)

----------


## Kam

Shes gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-03-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She’s pretty incredible J. I love the beauty of the Maxx Pinks and the classic BCOs so it’s exciting to watch our critters grow together. My girl was born 6/16/18 so they’re practically the same age. Your girl looks a tad bigger than my girl. I haven’t weighed her in forever but she’s eating mostly small, and occasionally medium rats, so she’s probably close to 1kg.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-03-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Shes pretty incredible J. I love the beauty of the Maxx Pinks and the classic BCOs so its exciting to watching our critters grow together. My girl was born 6/16/18 so theyre practically the same age. Your girl looks a tad bigger than my girl. I havent weighed her in forever but shes eating mostly small, and occasionally medium rats, so shes probably close to 1kg.


Thanks brother! Yeah, Mira is 8/17/2018 so practically the same age. Last I tried to weigh her she wouldnt sit still but is at least 700g. Eating small rats but next feeder order I make will have mediums added. Smalls dont leave any bump in her or the Surinam boy anymore. 

I love the color on her but the classic black and white Argentine is hard to beat. I wonder if shes ever going to get darker? Certainly wont be mad if she doesnt but perhaps Ill have to get her a boyfriend thats a bit on the darker more high contrast end of the argie spectrum... or another screamin pink one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

She's looking fantastic, the colour and markings on her is just outstanding
Can't believe how much she has grown 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-04-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Death From Above



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-21-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-23-2021),_Kam_ (02-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh shed last night/this morning. As always very best and tidy about it. Rarely if ever even leaves her hide to do so and deposits a nice tight bundle of skin. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-08-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-09-2021),_dakski_ (03-08-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-08-2021),_Hugsplox_ (03-08-2021),_Kam_ (03-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-08-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Fresh shed last night/this morning. As always very best and tidy about it. Rarely if ever even leaves her hide to do so and deposits a nice tight bundle of skin. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such amazing colour and markings jm
Shes just getting better with age, I look forward to progression pics of her

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-08-2021)

----------


## dakski

jmcrook. I agree with Rich. That is one stunning boa! Incredible how the pinks and her contrast are just getting better. 

Going to be fun to watch her grow. 

Keep us posted.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-08-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Its so odd, I had expected her to gradually become darker with age and size, but she seems to get lighter and lighter. Certainly not mad about it because shes absolutely stunning in my own very biased opinion. Her pinks have definitely gotten more pink and even a bit more red/orange on the last 1/3 of her length. Cant wait to see what she looks like at 15-20lbs and 7+ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Its so odd, I had expected her to gradually become darker with age and size, but she seems to get lighter and lighter. Certainly not mad about it because shes absolutely stunning in my own very biased opinion. Her pinks have definitely gotten more pink and even a bit more red/orange on the last 1/3 of her length. Cant wait to see what she looks like at 15-20lbs and 7+ 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's totally stunning!  What an interesting look she has- & those pinks!   :Bowdown:

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-09-2021)

----------


## Kam

I remember when she was wittle baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-13-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Getting some size on her for real now. Just clocked in at 894grams. May see if she can handle a medium rat by her third bday in August. I swear shes getting lighter with each shed. Was way darker two years ago as a baby.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (04-23-2021),_dakski_ (04-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-23-2021),Gio (04-23-2021),_Kam_ (04-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

I think she's getting lighter too, looking fantastic mate

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Had to see them side by side. Obviously different lighting, but also obviously a dramatic change in color. Wow!! These pictures are 23 months apart. 5/2019-4/2021




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-23-2021),Gio (04-23-2021),_Kam_ (04-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## Gio

By far one of the most beautiful boas I've seen. So very unique.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Thats a really cool and unique color change with your girl Crook! Shes one sweet looking serpent! Ive got to get some fresh pics of my Argie. Shell be 3 in June. I think BCOs are very underrepresented in the hobby so its great watching our girls grow up together. I cant wait til theyre both big beautiful 8 beasties!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's so cool mate
I love  her pink saddles against the light grey, absolutely stunning 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

After a night of exploring her new digs it seems she approves of her sky hide and has retired there for the daylight hours. Love it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-25-2021),Gio (04-25-2021),_Kam_ (04-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-25-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Seems to be developing a rhythm of sorts post feeding in the larger enclosure. Hes been found on her shelf the last two days during the warmest part of the heating schedule I have programmed. RHP hits its peak basking spot temp (~88°) from 11am-6pm ramping up to and down from the highest temp over a period of 3hrs. 
Has been found in both her floor hides and other floor are, but no higher than the shelf since feeding. 
Only thing she hasnt used yet is the sky hide under the shelf. May guide her into it so shes aware of it and see if that influences anything.

Right after I temp gunned her at 88°


Cruising the floor under her partial cork bark tube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-04-2021),*Bogertophis* (05-05-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-17-2021),_Kam_ (05-04-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-05-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's   so cool, just stunning jmcrook 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-05-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh shed, natural light outside on the porch, weighing in at 927grams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-17-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-17-2021),_Kam_ (05-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-17-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Fresh shed, natural light outside on the porch, weighing in at 927grams. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That pink is AMAZING! She looks fantastic in her new skin brother! Youre making me a little self conscious about my Argies weight now 😀. Our girls are right about the same age. My girl was born on 6/28/2018 so shes almost 3. She weighed 1510g about 3 weeks ago. Im feeding her a medium rat every 2-3 weeks. She doesnt seem overweight at all. She is more round than BI but the BI is the heavier critter. Hes a year older and about 1800g. Are you feeding mostly smalls or mediums?

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-17-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Wow! That pink is AMAZING! She looks fantastic in her new skin brother! You’re making me a little self conscious about my Argies weight now . Our girls are right about the same age. My girl was born on 6/28/2018 so she’s almost 3. She weighed 1510g about 3 weeks ago. I’m feeding her a medium rat every 2-3 weeks. She doesn’t seem overweight at all. She is more round than BI but the BI is the heavier critter. He’s a year older and about 1800g. Are you feeding mostly smalls or mediums?


Thank you, Ziggy! If anything I'm a bit self conscious about my girl's weight. I feed pretty sparingly and small meals. She's never had a medium rat in her life and has been taking smalls every 10-14-? days. That will change this summer, maybe sooner than planned. I don't really have a schedule per se. I set a frequency of 12 days in my SnakeKeeper app and use that as a rough guideline. Sometimes I add a week and sometimes I'll feed a couple days earlier.

They can definitely handle a bigger meal than they'd let you think and grow faster than other Boa species from what I can find on that subject. This is even mentioned in _The MORE Complete Boa Constrictor_ about them growing large and more quickly than others.

She's most definitely rounder than my Pokigron Suriname boy. Your girl doesn't look overweight at all to me either, Zig. Like I've mentioned before, I think I'm just a bit gun shy about feeding frequency and size after feeding the holy bejeezus out of my retics a few years ago to combat their pushing issues. Feeling a bit more comfortable about letting the current critters feast through the summer and then dial it back and fast them through the winter.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Well, @El-Ziggy, safe to say I underestimated this girl. Just pounded a medium rat and while hard to tell from this angle, it doesnt seem like an outrageous lump by any measure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-20-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-20-2021),_Kam_ (05-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-20-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Thats cool JMC. I didnt think shed have any problems with those mediums. You probably wont see a bump at all in a couple of days.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-20-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Yeah, looked big until it was in her belly. The bump, and its hard to even call it that, is just before the last 1/3 of her that is coiled up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (05-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

This animal gets better with every passing day and I just cant get enough of her.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-27-2021),_dakski_ (06-27-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-27-2021),Gio (06-28-2021),_Kam_ (06-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-27-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> This animal gets better with every passing day and I just cant get enough of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That colour is just awsome, I lover markings too, she's really growing 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-27-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> That colour is just awsome, I lover markings too, she's really growing 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Richard! I'm really trying to exercise some restraint and keep my numbers in check, but I almost feel a duty to herpetoculture to get a male and possibly proliferate her phenotype in the 5th generation Maxx Pink line BCO animals. Certainly not doing anything impulsive, but I'm sure you of all people can understand why I'm tempted.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-27-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-28-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

Absolutely gorgeous girl you have there.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-27-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Shes an exquisite specimen Crook! I can see why youd want to create more of them! I really wish more keepers knew how awesome they are.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-27-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Thank you, Richard! I'm really trying to exercise some restraint and keep my numbers in check, but I almost feel a duty to herpetoculture to get a male and possibly proliferate her phenotype in the 5th generation Maxx Pink line BCO animals. Certainly not doing anything impulsive, but I'm sure you of all people can understand why I'm tempted.


She's so stunning it would be almost rude not too,
I can totally understand why mate that's for sure

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-28-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

She's looking great, Crook! I love how much patterning she has along with those pinks. An exemplary and enviable BCO for sure!

I really feel you on the "exercise some restraint and keep numbers in check" front. I ended up having to turn down (spoiler alert!) the beautiful monster of a Honduran milk snake I was offered as a rehome recently, as I just couldn't swing the 6' cage they deserved on top of Kuzco and Pandora's imminent caging upgrades. A North Brazil BC (almost certainly) won't be happening for similar reasons. Being responsible can suck, but it's for the best. The snakes certainly seem happier (or at least snake-happier) for it. I'm sure you'll do right by your own crew in the end.

If you'd seriously like to breed her but don't want to get another snake, perhaps you could look into a breeding loan when the time is right?

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-28-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> She's looking great, Crook! I love how much patterning she has along with those pinks. An exemplary and enviable BCO for sure!
> 
> I really feel you on the "exercise some restraint and keep numbers in check" front. I ended up having to turn down (spoiler alert!) the beautiful monster of a Honduran milk snake I was offered as a rehome recently, as I just couldn't swing the 6' cage they deserved on top of Kuzco and Pandora's imminent caging upgrades. A North Brazil BC (almost certainly) won't be happening for similar reasons. Being responsible can suck, but it's for the best. The snakes certainly seem happier (or at least snake-happier) for it. I'm sure you'll do right by your own crew in the end.
> 
> If you'd seriously like to breed her but don't want to get another snake, perhaps you could look into a breeding loan when the time is right?


Thank you, WrongPython! I can't believe how incredible she has become over the last few years, as she literally took my breath away the day she got here and continues to amaze me.

Being responsible and keeping on top of enclosure demands/desires certainly can put a damper on things at times, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I did make a lot of investments in my snake room this year and I'm definitely enjoying the changes that I've made a whole lot.

It wouldn't be the end of the world if I never bred her and by no means do I _not_ want another snake, actually quite the contrary haha! Just trying to keep an eye on the long game with my gang of animals. The Brisbane coastals will hopefully be paired winter of '22-'23 and if I have success I'm keeping a pair at minimum. I know I'd do the same with the Argentine(s) if that were to come to fruition as well. Numbers here would quickly double or more over a few years at that rate if not more. 

Definitely not opposed to a breeding loan/collaboration with someone, but it would surely be difficult having never bred boas before (or anything atm for that matter) and not having a reputation/social media presence for a potential collaborator/loaner to vet me.

I guess it really just boils down to me having been a keeper for almost 26yrs now and not wanting to reach the end of the road and say, "really wish I'd have done this, tried that, kept those..." Little bit of FOMO coupled with "I can afford it and I have the enclosure space" puts me between a rock and a hard place. Honestly though, I'll probably stay responsible and keep the numbers here at 7 for the time being unless I encounter an opportunity too good to pass up.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-28-2021),_Kam_ (06-29-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-28-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Yall. This animal is absolutely bananas. Shed out last night and seems to be getting lighter still at almost 3yrs of age. Top of her head is almost white now. Some of this appearance may be the later afternoon light compared to the last fresh shed pics I posted, but not overly influential in representing her coloration. Also has visibly grown a bit since the bump up to med rats at the end of May. Queen of the Castle holding it down!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-17-2021),_Kam_ (07-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-18-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-18-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks amazing J. Shes really growing well too.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-17-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Omg, that's one absolutely stunning boa. Them pinks are just stunning jmcrook and I love the lighter coloured head

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-18-2021)

----------


## Snagrio

I wasn't even aware boas could get so bright red/pinkish like that, holy cow.  :Omfg: 

Absolute stunner she is.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-18-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Indoor lighting pictures with the floor lamp in the snake room. Absolute insanity. Having a seriously torturous internal struggle over whether or not to snap up a boyfriend for her. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-20-2021),_dakski_ (07-20-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-20-2021),_Kam_ (07-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021),_Starscream_ (07-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## dakski

She's amazing. One of my favorite boas on the site, for sure.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... Absolute insanity. Having a seriously torturous internal struggle over whether or not to snap up a boyfriend for her...


I can't believe that you're actually still struggling with this decision!   :ROFL:  How have you held off this long?  She's gorgeous & one of MY faves too (fyi).

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-20-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> I can't believe that you're actually still struggling with this decision!   How have you held off this long?  She's gorgeous & one of MY faves too (fyi).


Hah! Its been tough. Its easy to see taking on another animal while Im on summer break, but have to remember how much time my career takes up from August to May. In a handful of years it will hopefully change a bit in the event that I receive tenure at my institution. 

Also the possibility of finding alternative teaching positions and would have to move if I found a better opportunity. The thought of moving all those enclosures and animals gives me anxiety. I do have a very good gig at my university and my colleagues are my best friends, so not planning to move any time soon.

The last thing I want is for this part of my life to feel like a chore rather than an enjoyable lifelong passion. I certainly dont think that would be the case, but if I were to have breeding success in the future (with Argentine Boas and/or my Brisbane coastal carpets) Id keep back a pair at minimum and numbers could get wild quickly. 

Another breeding note is that it is one of the most dangerous things you can do to any animal. Complications can and do occur, and I would be devastated to lose Mirabelle. And in an equal and opposite direction I would be absolutely elated to see her have a litter.

I also have sort of an agreement with myself to keep all snakes confined to one room and no cage floor on any stack above chest/shoulder height. Once they take up space elsewhere in the apt Ill just fill the damn place haha! 

But lastly, how often will I have the chance to get another animal of that caliber? You miss 100% of the shots you dont take. 

The way my brain works is why this is so difficult. Trying to be a reasonable and responsible adult looking ahead at the long game is hard sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_Kam_ (07-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

The color change on your girl is amazing Crook. Now that we've seen your Max Pink, and my normal, I'd like to see a TPos Argie pop up on the forum  :Smile: . That way we can see the full spectrum of their beauty. My girl just had her first large rat a few days ago. It was supposed to go to my male bullsnake but it was pretty close in size to the medium I was going to feed her so I decided to switch the two prey items. She devoured it easily and happily. The bullsnake on the other hand is probably a little disappointed with the smaller meal.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_dakski_ (07-21-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021),_Kam_ (07-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021),_Starscream_ (07-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> The color change on your girl is amazing Crook. Now that we've seen your Max Pink, and my normal, I'd like to see a TPos Argie pop up on the forum . That way we can see the full spectrum of their beauty. My girl just had her first large rat a few days ago. It was supposed to go to my male bullsnake but it was pretty close in size to the medium I was going to feed her so I decided to switch the two prey items. She devoured it easily and happily. The bullsnake on the other hand is probably a little disappointed with the smaller meal.


Duuuuuuude! That girl is looking incredible! Dark black bco are under appreciated in my opinion. Honestly expected my girl to darken with age and she went the opposite direction. Theyve definitely gotten some more love in the last few years somewhat out of the blue (and with a substantial price increase to match).

I agree, Id like to see a T+ and maybe some motley BCO around here as well. 

My girl has been on mediums most of the summer and has been growing accordingly. Not pushing her too hard, but man does she like to eat. Doubtful shell see larges this year, but very likely by next spring.

Thanks for sharing, Zig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Hah! Its been tough. Its easy to see taking on another animal while Im on summer break, but have to remember how much time my career takes up from August to May. In a handful of years it will hopefully change a bit in the event that I receive tenure at my institution. 
> 
> Also the possibility of finding alternative teaching positions and would have to move if I found a better opportunity. The thought of moving all those enclosures and animals gives me anxiety. I do have a very good gig at my university and my colleagues are my best friends, so not planning to move any time soon.
> 
> The last thing I want is for this part of my life to feel like a chore rather than an enjoyable lifelong passion. I certainly dont think that would be the case, but if I were to have breeding success in the future (with Argentine Boas and/or my Brisbane coastal carpets) Id keep back a pair at minimum and numbers could get wild quickly. 
> 
> Another breeding note is that it is one of the most dangerous things you can do to any animal. Complications can and do occur, and I would be devastated to lose Mirabelle. And in an equal and opposite direction I would be absolutely elated to see her have a litter.
> 
> I also have sort of an agreement with myself to keep all snakes confined to one room and no cage floor on any stack above chest/shoulder height. Once they take up space elsewhere in the apt Ill just fill the damn place haha! 
> ...


I totally understand, believe me.  And the "right answer" is different for each of us, & varies at different times, so it's only for you alone to decide- every animal deserves our sincere commitment.

One point you made that I seldom hear (but have likewise considered) is the health risks of breeding to our cherished pets.  No matter what you decide, you've considered very carefully.  (Unless of course you just give up & toss a coin?  LOL)

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Indoor lighting pictures with the floor lamp in the snake room. Absolute insanity. Having a seriously torturous internal struggle over whether or not to snap up a boyfriend for her. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She really is absolutely stunning jmcrook. Her light pink  colour is truly outstanding. 

I can understand why you want a worthy male for her, no point in going with a  second best male for her that's for sure.

It's true that accidents with the male and females are definitely  to be considered 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> The color change on your girl is amazing Crook. Now that we've seen your Max Pink, and my normal, I'd like to see a TPos Argie pop up on the forum . That way we can see the full spectrum of their beauty. My girl just had her first large rat a few days ago. It was supposed to go to my male bullsnake but it was pretty close in size to the medium I was going to feed her so I decided to switch the two prey items. She devoured it easily and happily. The bullsnake on the other hand is probably a little disappointed with the smaller meal.


Wow el ziggy your argie is outstanding too, love how dark she is

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

